# Help, I Ordered the wrong size costumes.



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay I ordered medium and needed small.

Any tips on fixing this?

I figure I would measure cut, and sew, any tricks of the trade.

Preston will be my hardest one because his front legs are so short from the bowing.

We this work with hand sewing. I have a sewing machine that I used to hem pants, I'm so short. But I'm not sure if it still works or not.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am also afraid i may have ordered the wrong sizes! I often have to roll arms up or cut clothes to fit my dogs


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, can't you exchange them for the smalls? Halloween is still 2 months away. My husband calls me queen of returning---but in the long run I think you will be happier with the right size.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I got them on ebay, so I don't think I can. It would be a hassle. Not that resewing them is not going to be.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, what costumes did you order?? And what length/weight are your guys vs the constumes. Maybe I could buy them from you if they would fit my guys. I have not bought anything yet. 

Let me know.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What needs to be done to them? Where are they too big at? I generally like to order clothes a size larger because the length tends to fit better.

Can you take a picture and show us? 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You couldn't use them Laurie, unless your girls want to be superheros.

I got batman, superman and spiderman. They are too cute.

I'll take pictures.
The legs are to long and the part that goes on the chest is way to big, I would describe it as being to long also. I figure I am going to have to cut and resew.

Here a picture of superman, the whole chest part sags really bad on Reece and the legs are really long.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is too cute - I am serious - I have pretty big havs, Lily is like 17 lbs, Lexi is about 15 and so is Logan. Lexi & Logan also have very tall legs. If you measure the costumes, around & lenghwise, I could buy them off of you if they will fit mine. Just let me know. 
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

It says to measure from the neck to the hiny, and when I do that they are in the right size range, or 14 to 17 but the legs on superman are 11 inches long and Reece's legs are about 8 inches long measuring from inside the chest.

You can measure yours when you get home and see what you think.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

I'm really surprised a Medium won't fit!  That is what I usually get for Guccho and she's 8lbs.

I see where you could take it in in two places, right where the shirt meets the belt, and then where the leg meets the "boot".

OR.....You could sacrifice the "shoe" all together and cut it where their feet are free, sort of like a pant.

Can you hand sew? 

I would consider losing the boot all-together and just taking a few inches out of the midriff.

What type of fabric is it? Or is it felt or like a vinyl?

You really have me doubting a coat I just ordered! LOL...I ordered an XL (for the length) I was counting on altering it and taking about 2 inches off the sides and an inch or two off the sleeves, but now I am panicking! lol

Really cute pink mink coat. I will have to make it work! haha.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought a medium would fit too, that is the size I bought them for their soccer hoodies and they fit. 

You'll see how big they are when I take the pictures.
Yeah I know how to hand sew, don't like it, but I know how. 

Kinda taught myself on a sewing machine, so I could hem my pants quicker, since everything I buy needs about 4 inches taken off. But I know very little about it.

Here are the other too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it possible to "pin" it, and take it in with a few safety pins? The Batman one looks a bit harder to alter  Unless you just cut straight across the grain and took 4 inches in.

They are VERY cute, if you can make them work the guys would look adorable.

I guesst the medium is just different since the costume really goes across the chest and not the back? Did you contact the seller about an exchange? I would atleast inquire about it. You would only lose a few $'s shipping costs.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah that's what I thought cut them at seams, cut out some of the material out and resew. I would say they are made out of polyester, it's a stretchy material. I emailed them to see if they had a small I could swap, but haven't heard back yet. 

I was so disappointed, they look so cute on, I have to make it work.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are really cute, but I am not sure my guys would even fit in it with legs that long!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I doubt that they would either Laurie, I would hate to give you my problem.

I think their idea of a medium is really a large.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And the problem would be bigger for me cause I NEVER sew!!! Sorry, I would love to help you out if they were going to fit, but yikes, that is tall!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those are adorable, Paige!! Sorry to hear they don't fit though.  I'd play around with them a little, too. Tuck here and there and even do as Kara sugg'd and cut some boots off or something. It's disappointing though.

Can't wait to see pics of your boys with them on!!!


----------

